# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  وداع حزين و"عقد" للمغرب والجزائر .. ومخاوف على تونس

## salihmob

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ■■ بكل  أسف خرج منتخبا المغرب والجزائر مبكراً، من النسخة ال29 لكأس الأمم  الإفريقية بجنوب افريقيا ، ولم يبق سوى أمل "ليس كبيراً" للمنتخب التونسي  أن يُبقي على التمثيل العربي في المونديال الأسمر .  ■■ حذرت  برسائل وسرد تاريخي ، منتخب المغرب من الخروج المبكر للمرة التاسعة في  تاريخه وللمرة الرابعة على التوالي حتى لا تتكرس العقدة ، وللأسف حدث ما  كانت تخشاه جماهير المنتخب المغربي ، رغم أن المنتخب المغربي كان الأفضل في  مباراته الأخيرة في المجموعة الأولى في مواجهة جنوب افريقيا ، وفرط  المغاربة مرتين في تقدمهم في المباراة ، وخاصة عندما كانت النتيجة في  صالحهم 2/1 قبل النهاية ب 8 دقائق .. وبدلاً من أن يتمترس المنتخب المغربي  للدفاع عن مرماه ويستهلك الوقت ويقتل المباراة ، يتمكن المنتخب المضيف من  إنتزاع التعادل ، ليقطع تذكرة خروج المنتخب المغربي لصالح منتخب الرأس  الأخضر المغمور الذي صعد لدور الثمانية في مشاركته الأولى على حساب منتخب  أسود الأطلس العريق .. والمسؤولية لابد أن يتحملها المدرب رشيد الطوسي  واللاعبين ، في المباريات الثلاث .. وللاسف العقدة المغربية أصبحت عقدة  تاريخية.  ■■ أما  المنتخب الجزائري ، فكان خروجه مفاجأة شخصية لي ، لأنه مفعم بالمواهب  والنجوم الجدد القادرين على صناعة المستقبل ، وقد هنأته بعد المباراة  الأولى رغم خسارته أمام المنتخب التونسي بهدف في الدقيقة الأخيرة ، لأنه  كان الأفضل في المباراة من حيث الأداء والفرص التي صنعها .  ■■ ولكن  بكل أسف تكرر الموقف في المباراة الثانية أمام توجو وخسر هذه المرة بهدفين  ، وأقول أنه لم يكن الأفضل ،لأنه فشل في المواجهة وافتقد الحذر وفرط في  الفرص واتضح أن عامل نقص الخبرة يؤثر كثيرا في مردوده .  ■■ وأعتقد  رغم موافقتي على سياسة التجديد التي دعمها اتحاد الكرة برئاسة الحاج محمد  روراوة على يد المدرب البوسني خاليلوزيتش، ولكن أن يكون التغيير والتجديد  بنسبة تبلغ 90% أو تزيد ، فهو مخاطرة غير مأمونة دفع ثمنها المنتخب وأصبحت  الشماعة الرئيسية للمدرب واللاعبين ، رغم وجود أسماء كبيرة خارج المنتخب من  النجوم الدوليين أمثال بوقرة ويبدا ومُغني وبلحاج وعنتر يحيى وزياني   الذين مازال بعضهم تحت الثلاثين ومشكلتهم الوحيدة كانت الإنتقال للعب في  الدوريات الخليجية ، وكان من الممكن الإستعانة ببعضهم لدعم فيجولي وزملاءه  من النجوم الجدد الذين برزوا وتألقوا في الملاعب الاوروبية ، وكانوا ذخيرة  ومخزوناً لدعم المنتخبات الجزائرية كهدايا من أجيال الجزائريين المغتربين  في اوروبا ، دون أن تتعب الأندية الجزائرية في إعدادهم وصقلهم، وكان  المفروض تطعيم المنتخب بهم بالتدريج حتى لا يتعرضوا لتجربة مريرة ، رغم  مستوياتهم الكبيرة التي يتألقون من خلالها في اوروبا.  ■■ للأسف  بدأت الكرة الجزائرية فصلاً من المعاناة بخروج مبكر من الدور الأول وهو  أمر تكرر للمرة السادسة خلال 15 مشاركة ويضاف إليها 8 مرات فشل في التأهل  للنهائيات ، ولكن يبقى أن المنتخب الأخضر الذي فاز باللقب مرة واحدة وحصل  على المركز الثاني مرة واحدة وعدة مرات على المركز الثالث، عليه أن يعمل من  جديد على إصلاح الأخطاء ودعم الخبرة وتحقيق التجانس والتفاهم بين لاعبين  لم يلعبوا معاً إلا فترات يسيرة ،حتي يتمكن المنتخب الجزائري تحقيق آمال  الجماهير المتحمسة في تكرار ذكرى اللقب الوحيد عام 1990.     ■■ بعد  غياب منتخب الفراعنة المصري للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد أمجاده  التاريخية  في الفوز بثلاث بطولات متتالية وبعد الخروج المبكر  للجزائروالمغرب ، فإن الأمل العربي في المنافسة ينحصر الآن في المنتخب  التونسي ، ورغم خسارته الثقيلة امام كوت ديفوار بثلاثية في مباراته  الثانية، فإن أمله لا يزال قائما بشرط الفوز في المباراة الأخيرة يوم  الاربعاء مع توجو ، وأي نتيجة بخلاف الفوز ، فإنني سأفقد إهتمامي بالبطولة  ومعي كل العرب!

----------

